# Is Frita really that ugly?



## Floofeh (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm surprised by all the hate for Frita I've seen recently. It seems that most people think she's hideous and dread her moving in. I personally think she's cool-looking. I mean, her head is a hamburger and her fleece is made of french fries! She's actually my favorite uchi villager of them all, and I'm glad to have her in my town. 

I'd really like to know why so many think she's ugly. It baffles me a little. Does anyone think she's cute besides me? :/


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2013)

she's made out of 

uh

fries.

i dont have feelings for her though; i dont hate her nor like her.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like her. Her design is bizarre - it's as if the character designer got hungry and started fantasising about McDonalds while working... and Frita was the result. -.-


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦♫​
She's not that ugly. She could have been uglier, like spoiled fries with mayonnaise, lol.​
♫⌫█​


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she's adorable. And I love her face


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2013)

Short answer: Yes
Long answer: Yes


Spoiler



Yes


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 9, 2013)

I like it, it's different xD


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 9, 2013)

i like her _because_ her design is bizarre, hehe. shes super unique, and adorable. i loath fast food, but.. french fries? come on. 'das adorable.


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 9, 2013)

I just looked her up, it's the first time I've heard of her.  Her design is... different.  I wouldn't say ugly, just weird.  A little too weird for my tastes, and this is coming from a guy who has Coco in his town and loves her despite the empty eye sockets.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 9, 2013)

I think shes utterly adorable, and unique in a good way


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

Frita was one that randomly came to my town after the inital five villagers in the beginning. I thought the name was interesting, never thinking it was a reference to fries. Once she moved in, I thought she was kinda strange, with the crazy makeup. But after a while, she sorta grew on me. And, after doing a little research she is staying in my town. I think she is a great Uchi overall.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 9, 2013)

I realy like her! Shes a dream villager of some of my real life friends - i prefer those unique designs.. waay better than cute boring looking villagers... thats why i cant stand Maple.


----------



## Floofeh (Aug 9, 2013)

At first glance I'll admit she didn't appeal to me. Then I saw the back of her head and I squealed a little. The food-based villagers always put a smile on my face. :3


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she's alright. She's certainly not one of my favourite sheep, but she's not terrible.


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she is very unique!
My hubby has her and he can't stand her though lol


----------



## Megan. (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, I think she's pretty ugly to be honest. D; I don't like her design at all~​


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 9, 2013)

I love Frita! She's my favorite Uchi so far out of the handful that I've met.


----------



## katie. (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she's cute - she looks like a burger and fries whats not to love?! - i'd love to have her in my town!


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

i don't like her :c


----------



## Bambi (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, she is that ugly. IMO 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not exactly a sheep person period, so it would be hard for me to like Frita, but the design made me a laugh a few times. I don't think she's that bad in all honesty but I'm actually surprised to hear there are some who hate her.


----------



## Violit (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Frita is adorable! She looks really mischievous and cute and _french fries_. I don't understand how people dislike her! ;w;


----------



## Floofeh (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like she's about a 50/50 on likes and dislikes. I think she'd be even more cute if she'd shave those eyebrows.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 9, 2013)

She looks alright. Nothing I'd have in my town but I hate sheep because they wear their clothes are scarves. Fatty food heaven though she is.


----------



## allsquirrels (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't want to talk about if Frita is cute or not because she is awesome either way. She's a gangsister made of fries! XD 

Frita moved into my town and her burger head surprised and delighted me. I changed her catchphrase to "with fries" and love having her comfort my bee stings with fries and bust into my house in the middle of the night with fries. I like to imagine that her coat is constantly growing more fries and that she can just shake out a handful of fresh ones whenever she wants. I'm so happy that I got her portrait. <3


----------



## Paint (Aug 9, 2013)

I love her concept, I just dislike her face.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

allsquirrels said:


> I changed her catchphrase to "with fries" and love having her comfort my bee stings with fries and bust into my house in the middle of the night with fries.



ROFL, smartest catchphrase ever. Is she Uchi? I didn't know that.


----------



## Floofeh (Aug 9, 2013)

That... that drawing of her scares me a little. o_o


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 9, 2013)

Fries and burgers are probably a couple of my least favorite foods. :c


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 9, 2013)

allsquirrels said:


> I don't want to talk about if Frita is cute or not because she is awesome either way. She's a gangsister made of fries! XD
> 
> Frita moved into my town and her burger head surprised and delighted me. I changed her catchphrase to "with fries" and love having her comfort my bee stings with fries and bust into my house in the middle of the night with fries. I like to imagine that her coat is constantly growing more fries and that she can just shake out a handful of fresh ones whenever she wants. I'm so happy that I got her portrait. <3



Now I wish I was coated with fries  Do you know how popular you'd be, lol? Instant party type. Period.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Aug 9, 2013)

Floofeh said:


> I'm surprised by all the hate for Frita I've seen recently. It seems that most people think she's hideous and dread her moving in. I personally think she's cool-looking. I mean, her head is a hamburger and her fleece is made of french fries! She's actually my favorite uchi villager of them all, and I'm glad to have her in my town.
> 
> I'd really like to know why so many think she's ugly. It baffles me a little. Does anyone think she's cute besides me? :/



I think she is cute but I would say Alice is the least cute


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have her, but my initial impression of her was horror. But she has actually grown on me quite a bit!


----------



## Mary (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she's cute!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

I have her in my town and she isn't ugly at all! I really like her. She's nice, and she doesn't really deserve hate...her design is really unique and cute! It's hard to believe that some people hate her so much.


----------



## Solar (Aug 9, 2013)

She is like my 2nd favorite Uchi. It's too bad most of the Uchi animals designs suck...I really enjoy the Uchi personality.


----------



## Floofeh (Aug 9, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> She is like my 2nd favorite Uchi. It's too bad most of the Uchi animals designs suck...I really enjoy the Uchi personality.



Agreed. Most of the uchis are... bleh... but the personality is great.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know why, but she always reminds me of Florida Evans from Good Times. Haha. I think that's pretty cool, though.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2013)

she looks ehh..the design is kind of weird


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

i adore frita! she's so weird looking i can't look away


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2013)

I dislike the sheep


----------



## nonobadkitty (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she's cute, I hadn't realized she had a food thing goin' on though, I thought she was just a sheep with a Latin flair. Now that I know she loves potatoes as much as I do, I like her even more.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish there were more villagers as randomly unique as Frita, but I don't really like her all to much herself.

Though when you look at her compared to 80% of the uchi villagers, she is definitely one of the better ones.


----------



## Divergent (Aug 9, 2013)

I had her in my town originally. I hated her at first but she grew on me.


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 9, 2013)

I just hate sheep in this game.
Waiting for her to ask to move out...


----------



## beebs (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't even see her as a burger and fries before. I got a more hispanic vibe. She looks sort of like a pi?ata to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpellCheckJoe said:


> I just hate sheep in this game.
> Waiting for her to ask to move out...



My bf is the same, and he hates clowns. . . I'll never be able to get one dream: Pietro. (?；ω；`)


----------



## burnside (Aug 9, 2013)

I really like her! If I didn't already have Timbra, I'd take her in a heartbeat. I think her design is really fun and original.

Plus... French fries<3


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like the sheep in game, actually. I'd take a cat (and I don't like cats IRL) over a Sheep. :/ 
But I've seen Frita in a LP and he really likes her, so meh.


----------



## -UnknownGamer- (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not a fan of fast food, and her face is creepy. I don't like sheep villagers that much, because they wear clothing as scarves.


----------



## Scwibbert (Aug 9, 2013)

I love Frita! Shes one of my favorite neighbors!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

I love her design! She should be America's favorite because apparently we all love burgers and fries. But I do think her design is really cool and different. I wouldn't mind having her in my town!


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (Aug 9, 2013)

I think she is cuter than most of the weird ones I've seen. I forgot it's name but it had like thick angry looking eyebrows ;-; it creeps me out to much haha


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

QUEENBOWSA said:


> I think she is cuter than most of the weird ones I've seen. I forgot it's name but it had like thick angry looking eyebrows ;-; it creeps me out to much haha



Is the one with angry-looking eyebrows a sheep?  Do you remember the animal?  I've practically memorized all of the characters, hehe, but there's a lot with eyebrows like that^^


----------



## Pickles (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok, I looked her up because this is the first I've heard of her. I'd call her cute  I like her! She has a nice face.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 9, 2013)

I have her in my town. She's by far the most bizarre looking animal I have. All the rest are more "regular". I still like her though.


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 9, 2013)

I love all the sheep..  i wish i had a sheep


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 9, 2013)

For me, it's one of those things where it's like they're so ugly they're cute... like E.T.


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 9, 2013)

I like that she has a unique design, but I don't like the sheep design overall. I like them better than the gorillas and the mice, but they're still some of my least favorite villagers.


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 9, 2013)

Frita is by far my favorite character. 
I used to think she was kind of weird looking but now i just find it charming. I'm definitely team Frita!

When i write her letters, I often address it to her as "My dear sweet little french fry"

enjoy some complementary Frita pictures:


----------



## Pickles (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, now I want her in my town. LOL Adorable!


----------



## Bloopppp (Aug 21, 2014)

Frita is amazong


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Frita is a hamburger...
_*Muffy on the other hand....*_


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 21, 2014)

Her french fries body kind of weirds me out, but she has a cute face.  I like all the sheep, actually.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 21, 2014)

I have Frita in my town and her design is awesome.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 21, 2014)

Who could hate Frita? _(Rhetorical question.)_

She's super cute and sweet, and her fleece... It's outta French Fries, c'moooon!~


----------



## Tessie (Aug 21, 2014)

If you like her, that's all that matters, it's your town afterall, do it how you wanna, forget all these tier 1 or tier 2  



Personally though, Frita moved in and I completely ignored her and she left after a week and I was so happy, but I only ignored her because she moved into a spot where I wanted to build a bridge, and I messed up on plot resetting >.<


She's cute tho, Willow is the cutest sheep tho imo


----------



## Mango (Aug 21, 2014)

FRITA IS BAE.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

i dont like her


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 21, 2014)

Coming from the king of sheep, I think frita is awesome, but muffy takes the place.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 21, 2014)

i had her for a heck of a long time because of a friends void and i hardly ever saw her thank goodness


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think Frita is ugly, but I don't really like her.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 21, 2014)

Frita is adorable & I love her <3


----------



## beehunna (Aug 21, 2014)

i think frita is adorable!!! i love hamburgers and french fries so obv she has the best design in the whole world
but there are other characters who i like better so she's not in my town


----------



## xxsilver (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think she represents Fast Food at all!!
You can make 'healthy' burgers at home (homemade using good quality beef produce that is far better than that fast food mentioned before) and that's how I see her and what she represents!! 
She, at the end of the day, talks about potatoes so her coat is resembling homemade french fries and her hat is representing homemade burgers (I make them quite a lot and my golly they are very tasty!)

I think she is utterly adorable!! I love her uniqueness and that's what makes her extra special. I'd much rather have a town full of unique characters than ones that everyone goes after. After all, aren't we all unique??

You know, I want her so if anyone has her in boxes please tell me as I'd happily take the sweet little darling off your hands


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 21, 2014)

Frita is the CUTEST SHEEP

no contest


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think she's ugly, but I don't like her design very much either


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 21, 2014)

I think she's adorable. I kind of regret letting her go. Her design is so funny to me: french fries wool & a hamburger for a head.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 21, 2014)

she's pretty cute. reminds me of mcdonald's yum yum


----------



## Marshal Mcsmug (Aug 21, 2014)

I think Frita has a really funny design being a hamburger and fries and i would be really okay if she moved in but she would be just a villager i like and not a dreamie


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 21, 2014)

She's okay!
I wouldnt care if she moved in, just as long as she doesnt
ruin anything xD


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Aug 21, 2014)

I understand if some people don't get her.. but I do 

I've loved having her in my town! She's made of butter and grits, and it don't make sense, but it sure tastes good


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 21, 2014)

I think she's cute and creative. She would fit in well with a town with villagers like Chadder and Merengue.


----------



## Rodeo (Aug 21, 2014)

She's my favorite uchi right next to Paula. I really love both.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 22, 2014)

I've always thought that Frita is one of the better looking sheep.Her name in Spanish means "fried".


----------



## Elise (Aug 22, 2014)

I had her for a while. I actually got her from someone who was giving her away because I quite like her design and I needed an uchi. I thought she was pretty cool but we didn't really click and I eventually decided that I'd rather have Phoebe as my uchi.

To answer your question, no I don't think she's really ugly but I don't think she's really cute either. Just kind of cool.


----------



## Story (Aug 22, 2014)

Meh, she's okay. 
She kinda reminds me of myself to be honest.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

reminds me of mustard C:


----------



## nekosync (Aug 22, 2014)

I think she's a cutie patootie. <3


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 23, 2014)

I actually like Frita  she's my second ultimate dreamie! I think she's cute and I love her design! Her house is pretty cool too :3 I've seen others who like her too


----------



## Mairen (Aug 23, 2014)

she has a really creative design, but I'm not really thrilled about a sheep made out of french fries ^__^ I don't hate her, but I wouldn't want her in my town either.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 23, 2014)

She actually is kind of cute. Really not that bad. I wouldn't be thrilled to have her or anything, but I wouldn't be that upset if I got her. I'd probably wind up liking her too. Because that's how it always happens with me. Except for Elise... I want her to leave now... >>


----------



## samsquared (Aug 23, 2014)

lol I'd never seen her before now but now
I'm so into this idea. 
She may have reached dreamie status.
I'll make her call me "alfred". glory glory hallelujah


----------



## aemohescuro (Aug 23, 2014)

Frita's pretty cute, imo. I'd rather have her than Pietro. I think I might actually try to get her in Skaia!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 23, 2014)

I think she is actually quite cute, I like how her fleece looks like fries and the back of her head a hamburger, I did like her, but I let her move out of my second town


----------



## Locket (Aug 23, 2014)

I enjoyed her, until I found out she had the same birthday as me, she STEALS it, like I go back to my birthday my note: Happy birthday Mayor Summer! We wish you the best!
Hers: HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRITA! We wish you the absolutely best year ever!

I don't have a birthday party, she has all of it.


----------



## Kayteaface (Aug 23, 2014)

I wouldn't say _ugly_, but she is a bit strange-looking and different~, haha. I do quite like her character, though; she's been the only one to give me medicine for my bee stings!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

I think she is.


----------



## krielle (Aug 23, 2014)

Food is awesome so..

so is she.


----------



## Classygirl (Aug 23, 2014)

No not in person got her in first and original town and will never let her go have had all popular uchis Frita is my favorite not even Fuschia, pash, or Muffy can touch her IMO.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 23, 2014)

I like Frita!  She isn't one of my favorite villagers, but I have to say that she's pretty cool once you get to know her.


----------



## djc3791 (Aug 23, 2014)

I had her for a bit, and honestly I didn't like her that much, but I think that might be more that I don't like the look of the sheep characters altogether, rather than just Frita.


----------



## NickARTPOP (Dec 24, 2014)

I love Frita! She's one of my dreamies!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't seen her in-game, but from her photos she looks kind of like nachos. A nacho sheep--that sounds kind of tasty haha


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 24, 2014)

Guys who bumped a year old + thread lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Frita is awesome! She's one of my most favorite Uchis, my third favorite Uchi to be exact. I mean come on, she has the most clever design EVER! And her face is just adorable, just like all the other sheep... People need to learn that weird is GOOD sometimes. :3


----------



## Minimo (Dec 24, 2014)

Can I just say something. Haters are going to... Say it with me now... Hate! 

Frita is adorable! She's so adorable that when I see her on the computer I literally want to eat her!... Just kidding! But in all seriousness, Fritz is cute and if you like Frita, then LIKE her. Forget what people are saying. Its your opinion and you don't have to go by the "Tiers" because like I said its YOUR opinion on what villagers YOU like.

-Moon walks out-


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 24, 2014)

I think she's kind of cute, but also kind of gross. A sheep made of hamburger meat is kind of weird.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2014)

I really think seeing this sheep's look is pretty wacky to me.

I swear they made a lot of new villagers in this game made out of food. Frita, Chadder, Apple, (Kinda) Bonbon (Kinda as well) Sprinkle, Merengue, Marshal, Tia (She could fit too) and Zucker.

*WOW!* See what I mean?


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't think she's ugly, but I don't like her colour scheme. Yellow and red are my least favourite colours and I don't like burgers or french fries and I don't think her design would match many towns well.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 24, 2014)

No she is a cutie​


----------



## axo (Aug 11, 2015)

Gizmodo said:


> I think shes utterly adorable, and unique in a good way



I just wanted to point out that we have the same town theme x3 Im glad someone else thinks Flurry is like a McFlurry!


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't like her because I don't like the species.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 11, 2015)

I think she's kind of cute. ^.^


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

No, she is not.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 11, 2015)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I personally like her. She's quirky.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 11, 2015)

Her art shows her having broken off a fry from her own wool to munch on. 

_Autocannibalism is scary._

I don't have any particular feelings about her, but her art's a little creepy to me, haha. 

(Also I just found out that CTRL+the letter for stylistic choices is a shortcut for inserting the bbcode wow)


----------



## oranje (Aug 11, 2015)

I think she's cute.  Then again, I'm quite fond of the quirky villagers.


----------



## PaperBag (Aug 11, 2015)

She looks dirty.
Also, the greasy food - hair - animal mix makes me think she probably smells rancid. 
Eww, thinking of her is making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 11, 2015)

She makes me hungry ...


You don't want to be near me if I say that.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh wow I never even noticed that she was made of French fries and a head with a hamburger bun. Now that I looked at her more closely I think she is really cool. I love the animal villagers that are referenced off of food items like zucker, mueranque, and tangy. I love fritas French fry fleece it looks so cute and good enough to eat. I thought she was just a yellow fleeced sheep but I was so wrong. Her head being a hamburger was hard for me to see at first. I love that it blends in with her scarf and that it has lettuce and other stuff in the hamburger. I think she has a really interesting and cool character idea.


----------



## Dummo (Aug 11, 2015)

SHe's definitely very unique! (lol animal made out of fries and burgers) but I don't like how she looks! I think they coulda done a better design on her


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 11, 2015)

She's one of the best looking Uchi villagers imo. She's a burger with fries!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

FRITA IS A FREAKIN FRENCH FRY SHEEP SHE HAS BEEN A DREAMIE SINCE DAY 1


----------



## butz (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh my god this thread is from *2 YEARS AGO*. stop posting in it! -_______-


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 11, 2015)

She's just moved into my town. I'm going to let her move out. She moved in like 7th? I just started the game you see and I saw the burger on her head and wanted to keep her but all my other dreamies clash with her.

I don't hate her I just don't want her? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah sorry! I didn't even notice.


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 11, 2015)

I love her because she looks like food!


----------



## amarylis.panda (Aug 12, 2015)

from what pictures i've seen (never seen her in-game) i think she looks cute...and delicous /hides/


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really think seeing this sheep's look is pretty wacky to me.
> 
> I swear they made a lot of new villagers in this game made out of food. Frita, Chadder, Apple, (Kinda) Bonbon (Kinda as well) Sprinkle, Merengue, Marshal, Tia (She could fit too) and Zucker.
> 
> *WOW!* See what I mean?



omg food themed town sounds like so much fun wow!
Tangy the orange cat would be good too~


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes sorry


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

to me she is, she scares me so much because the back or her head looks like rows of burgers holy ****. it's like she was made for people with weird fetishes but that's just how I feel. woah sorry if I offended any of her fans


----------



## twisty (Aug 12, 2015)

She's cute, for a hamburger. 



> to me she is, she scares me so much because the back or her head looks like rows of burgers holy ****. it's like she was made for people with weird fetishes but that's just how I feel. woah sorry if I offended any of her fans



I KNOW THIS WASN'T SUPPOSED TO BE SUPER FUNNY BUT I'M LAUGHING A LOT

SORRY IT IS 1AM I AM VERY OUT OF IT


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

twisty said:


> She's cute, for a hamburger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was a pleasure


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Frita is OKAY looking. She's not totally my style, but I saw someone on here before with a food-themed town who she was perfect for! Every villager fits in somewhere.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 12, 2015)

I was actually surprised at all the Frita hate here. Personally, I love her and she's one of my favourite uchis. French fries on a sheep makes me think that someone is slightly crazy, but I like it.


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I absolutely love her design and was thrilled when she moved into my town. I bragged to everyone of my rl friends who instantly got super jealous 
But now that I've had her. I've had uchi's before and really liked their personality, but for some reason I don't like hers. It's not that it's bad, it's just boring. The other uchi's I've had was much more fun. I don't know why.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 12, 2015)

She's a hamburger and fries.
what's not to love?


----------



## floresita (Aug 12, 2015)

i've always found her to be super odd looking and not my cup of tea when it comes to villagers


----------



## moonlights (Aug 12, 2015)

no she's not ugly, i think she's the cutest sheep.


----------



## Munna (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of weird & wonderful, but I don't like the design. I feel fast food is tacky. But I like that there are people who like her & that the game caters for all different types of opinions.
My favourite sheep is Muffy.

Just because some people may find her ugly, it doesn't have to detract from your enjoyment of her. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JessSux said:


> Frita is OKAY looking. She's not totally my style, but I saw someone on here before with a food-themed town who she was perfect for! Every villager fits in somewhere.



This quote sums it up well. I personally think it's ugly, but it doesn't matter as the whole idea of the game is that there are many villagers just like there are many people, and not everyone wants the same thing.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't really like her.  I'm not a big fan of sheep villagers.  Just looking at her makes me feel hungry.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 12, 2015)

i've never thought that she looks like a hamburger... oh... well, I think she's really cute!! her colours are super pretty :>


----------



## sock (Aug 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Her design is bizarre - it's as if the character designer got hungry and started fantasising about McDonalds while working... and Frita was the result. -.-



Yes. 

I personally had never noticed her...um...design. But it's pretty cool, in a weird way. I suppose. I would never chose to have her in my town though!


----------



## cocobells (Aug 12, 2015)

Not at all! I think all the villagers in acnl are cute :3


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 12, 2015)

I dislike her. It might be because she put her house right infront of my town hall. But I am not the biggest fan of her design. She also doesn't fit my town theme.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't think Frita is ugly per say. I think she's actually kind of neat in an odd sort of way. I mean, after all, her head is a hamburger and her body is french fries. It's pretty neat in an odd sort of way. However, I do find Frita sort of creepy. Every time I would run into her around town, she would give me the creeps for some reason. o.o

So I had her move out and gave her to someone who wanted her as a dreamie.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 12, 2015)

cocobells said:


> Not at all! I think all the villagers in acnl are cute :3



Even Quillson...?

He's Public Enemy No.1... I can't stand him


----------

